# Fluke T6-1000 vs T6 1000 Pro, what's the difference?



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

I for the life of me can not see what the difference is on the new t6-1000 pro. What am I not seeing? Thanks. I was hoping it had low Z or something, but I can't even find one thing that changed other than the price. Is it the accessories ?









T6-1000 PRO Electrical Tester


Simultaneous voltage and current display–save time by seeing voltage and current measurements at the same time when trouble shooting motors, pumps or other equipment.




www.fluke.com













Fluke T6-1000 Electrical Voltage, Current and Continuity Tester


Fluke T6-1000 Electrical Tester simultaneously measures voltage and current or frequency and current through an open fork.




www.fluke.com


----------



## ppsh (Jan 2, 2014)

The pro kit comes with alligator clip attachments and a holster.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

Thats all I could see aswell, it crazy that they show it as a new meter and even add the PRO label to the meter face.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Simple.....one is a professional meter the other is an amateur.


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

Magnet lanyard should come with it.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

micromind said:


> Simple.....one is a professional meter the other is an amateur.


Yes if you still hope to go to the olympics you better not buy the professional one.


----------



## Mem (Feb 4, 2021)

I think the t6-1000 does not have visual continuity where the pro does. I would like to know for sure.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

I was curious about this again so I checked the web site and you can't use the "compare" function for the T6's for some reason. So, I decided to go old school and call tech support and ask. 

The regular T6-1000 relies on skin contact with the tester to make the ground path for the non-contact tests, there's a trace on the back of the device. The T6-1000 Pro does not have this, you can use it wearing gloves, but you have to ground the black lead to make a non-contact test, I guess that's why they supply an alligator clip for the lead you see in the pictures of the Pro. (Evidently they don't throw in a red for good measure, which irks me.)


----------



## TGGT (Oct 28, 2012)

splatz said:


> I was curious about this again so I checked the web site and you can't use the "compare" function for the T6's for some reason. So, I decided to go old school and call tech support and ask.
> 
> The regular T6-1000 relies on skin contact with the tester to make the ground path for the non-contact tests, there's a trace on the back of the device. The T6-1000 Pro does not have this, you can use it wearing gloves, but you have to ground the black lead to make a non-contact test, I guess that's why they supply an alligator clip for the lead you see in the pictures of the Pro. (Evidently they don't throw in a red for good measure, which irks me.)


I can see how the Pro would be preferable on jobs where you need to be suited up even when just testing. It's $269 which ain't a bad price.


----------



## pjones (Oct 7, 2019)

splatz said:


> I was curious about this again so I checked the web site and you can't use the "compare" function for the T6's for some reason. So, I decided to go old school and call tech support and ask.
> 
> The regular T6-1000 relies on skin contact with the tester to make the ground path for the non-contact tests, there's a trace on the back of the device. The T6-1000 Pro does not have this, you can use it wearing gloves, but you have to ground the black lead to make a non-contact test, I guess that's why they supply an alligator clip for the lead you see in the pictures of the Pro. (Evidently they don't throw in a red for good measure, which irks me.)


Does that mean you need to hook up the clip and find a viable ground every time you want to use the non contact test? It would be better if they had both and gave the user the option of using one or the other or both if they wanted.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 14, 2017)

pjones said:


> Does that mean you need to hook up the clip and find a viable ground every time you want to use the non contact test? It would be better if they had both and gave the user the option of using one or the other or both if they wanted.


You could DIY it to convert the non-pro to a pro, although I feel like it would void the warranty to add another banana jack to it...


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

splatz said:


> I was curious about this again so I checked the web site and you can't use the "compare" function for the T6's for some reason. So, I decided to go old school and call tech support and ask.
> 
> The regular T6-1000 relies on skin contact with the tester to make the ground path for the non-contact tests, there's a trace on the back of the device. The T6-1000 Pro does not have this, you can use it wearing gloves, but you have to ground the black lead to make a non-contact test, I guess that's why they supply an alligator clip for the lead you see in the pictures of the Pro. (Evidently they don't throw in a red for good measure, which irks me.)


Since posting this I have purchased the T6-1000 (non pro) and it has both options available. It has the finger spot and instructions on how to use it without using the finger spot(sticker on the back) and pulling the test lead out. I will confirm tomorrow that it works both ways. That being said my T6-1000 has really slow reading response. I can actually count a full second before the voltage readings with the test leads stabilize at 120v. Readings with the test leads are considerably slower than my T+ pro and my cheap Klein I have had for 8 years.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

Mem said:


> I think the t6-1000 does not have visual continuity where the pro does. I would like to know for sure.


I think you're right, the Fluke support rep didn't mention that, but I don't think the rep was very well trained on the products. This is what passes for support a lot of places any more, they hire people off the street, give them little to no training, and you hold for a half hour to hear someone rifle through the same data sheets you already looked at on the web site and guess at an answer. 

Visual continuity doesn't seem like that big of a deal, the T+ has an LED indicator for continuity. 



MotoGP1199 said:


> Since posting this I have purchased the T6-1000 (non pro) and it has both options available. It has the finger spot and instructions on how to use it without using the finger spot(sticker on the back) and pulling the test lead out. I will confirm tomorrow that it works both ways. That being said my T6-1000 has really slow reading response. I can actually count a full second before the voltage readings with the test leads stabilize at 120v. Readings with the test leads are considerably slower than my T+ pro and my cheap Klein I have had for 8 years.


Thanks for the review, that's good to know about the slow voltage reading, that's something that would bug me, it can lead to mistakes. 

So if the T6-1000 standard / non-pro works with the black lead, it sounds like they 

removed the finger spot 
added the visual continuity 
gave you half a set of alligator clips 

and called it Pro.


----------



## pjones (Oct 7, 2019)

splatz said:


> I think you're right, the Fluke support rep didn't mention that, but I don't think the rep was very well trained on the products. This is what passes for support a lot of places any more, they hire people off the street, give them little to no training, and you hold for a half hour to hear someone rifle through the same data sheets you already looked at on the web site and guess at an answer.
> 
> Visual continuity doesn't seem like that big of a deal, the T+ has an LED indicator for continuity.
> 
> ...


I found Flukes support reps to be less knowledgeable about their meters than I was when I called them asking for differences between the 28II vs the 87-V MAX, also with questions about the 289, 322 vs 323 and 324, and other questions... I’ve talked to them multiple times. I wasn’t impressed by them at all.

The slower response time is definitely good to know. I’ve put meters in the trash bin because of that. I can’t stand slow meters.


----------



## pjones (Oct 7, 2019)

Kevin said:


> You could DIY it to convert the non-pro to a pro, although I feel like it would void the warranty to add another banana jack to it...


I was actually thinking the opposite. I think the antenna down the back would be more useful than the clip method of voltage detection. Unless I’m misunderstanding and the pro already has both methods of non contact voltage detection. 

If they weren’t so bad about posting their specs then we may actually get real answers to this kind of stuff. It’s like they think their users don’t understand technical stuff so they dumb down all their literature to elementary school levels. Just look at their instructions, they are right on par with IKEAs instructions.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

splatz said:


> I think you're right, the Fluke support rep didn't mention that, but I don't think the rep was very well trained on the products. This is what passes for support a lot of places any more, they hire people off the street, give them little to no training, and you hold for a half hour to hear someone rifle through the same data sheets you already looked at on the web site and guess at an answer.
> 
> Visual continuity doesn't seem like that big of a deal, the T+ has an LED indicator for continuity.
> 
> ...


I just verified that field sense voltage works with the finger spot or the black lead. If you look at the back of my meter it shows using the black lead or finger spot. If using the finger spot the black lead must be docked in the back of the meter or I get 230-240 volts on a 120 circuit. The only difference that I can find is the visual continuity(screen turns green) the half of the alligator clip set and the holster. The screen on my standard version stays the normal background color for continuity, it does beep and shows the resistance. The background does turn green when you get a field sense voltage reading. 

What I don't like, if you have a poor ground with the black lead or finger spot the field sense voltage will show over 200 volts on a 120 volt circuit. I've had this happen multiple times and just now when testing in my kitchen. Between that and the very slow readings with the test leads I am not impressed with this meter. I would be much happier with a T5 or clamp meter with faster readings. I would not trust the field sense readings for anything but curiosity due to the issues mentioned and I do feel the slow readings(using both test leads) could cause some safety issues. On higher voltages like 480v it will sometimes work its way up to 480v and look like 277 or 240 for a half second before getting to 480.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

I should add that after posting this I just emailed fluke that I do not feel safe using this meter. I'm curious to see their response.


----------



## Davidka353714 (Apr 21, 2021)

pjones said:


> Does that mean you need to hook up the clip and find a viable ground every time you want to use the non contact test? It would be better if they had both and gave the user the option of using one or the other or both if they wanted.


I have the T6-1000 and you actually can use the black probe for a ground instead of your skin contact on the back. Actually when. You use the black lead for your ground instead of your finger your contactless voltage reading is a lot more accurate. I use the the black lead instead of my finger always because using your finger only gives you a ball park voltage reading. 120V can show up anywhere from 115-125V etc. Using the black lead for a ground while using the contact less voltage sensing feature you'll usually be within like a volt or two of the actual voltage.


----------



## pjones (Oct 7, 2019)

dropkick said:


> hi this is a new meter with different featuresnit is not a t61000 model


I think that is understood, The question that people are wanting answered is, what are the different features?


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

dropkick said:


> hi this is a new meter with different featuresnit is not a t61000 model


I ended up buying one and it was a piece of junk. Very very slow reading response times. If you don't have your finger on the back ground it gives crazy voltage readings. I verified with fluke, the only difference is the alligator clips that make it a pro.


----------



## HertzHound (Jan 22, 2019)

MotoGP1199 said:


> I ended up buying one and it was a piece of junk. Very very slow reading response times. If you don't have your finger on the back ground it gives crazy voltage readings. I verified with fluke, the only difference is the alligator clips that make it a pro.


Thanks for the update! 👍


----------



## pjones (Oct 7, 2019)

MotoGP1199 said:


> I should add that after posting this I just emailed fluke that I do not feel safe using this meter. I'm curious to see their response.


Any response from fluke?


----------



## pjones (Oct 7, 2019)

dropkick said:


> hi if you gi into flukes web siteyou will find the info on the t61000pro therefluke.com.au


The info on their site is limited and lacking. It gives very basic specs but when you need to know details about any functions or anything useful for more than just a basic understanding then their information there falls short. Honestly they do a terrible job at marketing.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

dropkick said:


> hi there is some videos on you tubethat might be helpful


Why don't you enlighten us on the differences if you know them instead of pointing us to useless links? I also find it weird that you joined this forum and have only made 4 total posts in 11 days, All in this thread.


----------



## pjones (Oct 7, 2019)

dropkick said:


> hi there is some videos on you tubethat might be helpful


@dropkick, you are clearly a very helpful guy so I have an important job for you. I need you to go fetch the wire stretchers and a bucket of steam, not a half filled bucket like the last guy brought me but an actual full bucket, try not to spill any, I’m going to need it all. 

I will be in a meeting shortly so don’t bother me with any questions, and it’s important that I have this so don’t come back until you find a place that has this in stock. I don’t care how far you have to go to get this, just make it happen. 

This is a job only you can do. I need you to do this now. I’m counting on you!


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

dropkick said:


> hi the fluket61000pro uses a hard connectionto ground via thealligator clip to ensure asteady refence signal for fieldsence measurements


You can do that with the standard t61000 as well if you buy the alligator clip or you can just hold the lead to ground with no clip. I have verified this. Like I said the accessories are the only difference other than the PRO having PRO printed on the front. You stated the t61000pro is a new meter. Either way the meter is SLOW and for someone not familiar with how field sense works or has a poor ground reference it is dangerous. The meter will read all over the place with a poor ground reference. Anything from near nothing to double the actual voltage. Pure crap gimmick put out by Fluke. Keep in mind I have a bunch of Fluke stuff I like. This meter is crap.



dropkick said:


> hi this is a new meter with different featuresnit is not a t61000 model


. I can't find a difference other than the accessories and the PRO printed on the front.


dropkick said:


> hi this fluke t61000pro is a new meter


----------



## JPspark (Dec 16, 2012)

Finally: 
No grounding pad, included (black only) crocodile clip
Visual Continuity
Included holster
Larger Fieldsense area (not widened jaws, just taller area at the bottom of the jaw)

Log into Facebook


----------



## dropkick (Jun 2, 2021)

JPspark said:


> Finally:
> No grounding pad, included (black only) crocodile clip
> Visual Continuity
> Included holster
> ...


hi i was told that flukes design team might be able to help you because they design the t61000 series testersiam still waiting for mine to arive in the post


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

JPspark said:


> Finally:
> No grounding pad, included (black only) crocodile clip
> Visual Continuity
> Included holster
> ...





dropkick said:


> hi i was told that flukes design team might be able to help you because they design the t61000 series testersiam still waiting for mine to arive in the post


So what I'm getting....... They removed the POS finger pad that can give dangerous/false readings (part of the 'sell' for the meter), threw in a little bling, and charge more for the PRO version. Got it.

How come the only people in favor of this POS meter have less than 5 posts and only have something to comment on this thread.

Don't get me wrong. I have some Fluke meters that work good and I like a lot. This meter is a POS gimmick. T5 is a way better meter. The readings are SLOOOOOOOWWWWWWW on the T6.


----------



## dropkick (Jun 2, 2021)

hi a friend of mine owns the fluke pro and told me it works fine on 415 ac voltsmotors switch gear exthe said its queit safe ok to use


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

dropkick said:


> hi a friend of mine owns the fluke pro and told me it works fine on 415 ac voltsmotors switch gear exthe said its queit safe ok to use


Two things.....

1. So you have absolutely no first hand experience with either t6 meter?

2. How long have you worked at tech support for Fluke?


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

MotoGP1199 said:


> Two things.....
> 
> 1. So you have absolutely no first hand experience with either t6 meter?
> 
> 2. How long have you worked at tech support for Fluke?


3. How long has Fluke been hiring 14 year olds in Malaysia to shill on forums?


----------



## dropkick (Jun 2, 2021)

MotoGP1199 said:


> Two things.....
> 
> 1. So you have absolutely no first hand experience with either t6 meter?
> 
> 2. How long have you worked at tech support for Fluke?


hi ive worked in electrical industry for over 37 years i no people from fluke who i meet with a friend of mine from america i still own a t5 fluke which iam upgrading to a t6 soon


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

splatz said:


> 3. How long has Fluke been hiring 14 year olds in Malaysia to shill on forums?


My my, getting testy in your golden years. This isn’t nearly as annoying as the Klein Crusader shills. When I think of Crusader, I think of someone who forces me at swords edge to swear allegiance to Klein and renounce my Channellock and USA Southwire linesman pliers.


----------



## dropkick (Jun 2, 2021)

hi ive worked in america about 6 years ago with my mate barry who is industrial electrician but i couldnt get perment visa for the usa but good to see you use channelockl pliersbut is southwire pliers anygood


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

dropkick said:


> hi ive worked in america about 6 years ago with my mate barry who is industrial electrician but i couldnt get perment visa for the usa but good to see you use channelockl pliersbut is southwire pliers anygood


The USA line of Southwire is great, the Chinese line, kinda ick.


----------



## MoscaFibra (Apr 15, 2021)

dropkick said:


> hi ive worked in america about 6 years ago with my mate barry who is industrial electrician but i couldnt get perment visa for the usa but good to see you use channelockl pliersbut is southwire pliers anygood


Why the hell would any aussie want to move to the states. I still kick myself some times for not taking permanent residency in Brisbane, a much better work life balance over there vs north America


----------



## dropkick (Jun 2, 2021)

460 Delta said:


> The USA line of Southwire is great, the Chinese line, kinda ick.


hi i received my fluket61000 pro andcompared it to my kyoritsu clamp meter both read within specson power circuits the field sence works fine


----------



## 460 Delta (May 9, 2018)

dropkick said:


> hi i received my fluket61000 pro andcompared it to my kyoritsu clamp meter both read within specson power circuits the field sence works fine


Hi, I use a Simpson 260-8, a Sperry Snap-9, and Knopp K-60 in my day to day. I also periodically use a Knopp K-3 phase rotation meter and a hand crank Biddle Megger.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I got a T6 cause I wanted another fork meter so I'd have on in my pickup and one in my service truck. The one I have doesn't seem to have a lag problem. The fieldsense is a pretty handy feature, I just make sure its properly grounded if I want a voltage measurement otherwise just ignore the reading.


----------



## dropkick (Jun 2, 2021)

460 Delta said:


> Hi, I use a Simpson 260-8, a Sperry Snap-9, and Knopp K-60 in my day to day. I also periodically use a Knopp K-3 phase rotation meter and a hand crank Biddle Megger.


hi i still use my analogue megger which is made in england old but ok i have used in the past a multimeter called beckman hd 110 which i find is very good but not cheap to buy and also drop proof i also use a open jaw amprobe clamp meter a bit slow at reading but ok


----------



## dropkick (Jun 2, 2021)

460 Delta said:


> Hi, I use a Simpson 260-8, a Sperry Snap-9, and Knopp K-60 in my day to day. I also periodically use a Knopp K-3 phase rotation meter and a hand crank Biddle Megger.


hi do you like the new fluket61000pro testerbeckman is also a good brand of meter to buy but expensive


----------



## Alexob22 (11 mo ago)

Edit - my info was wrong


----------



## FlyingDutchman1 (Dec 3, 2021)

So now that these new T6s have been out in the field a while, how are they holding up? My T5 that I've abused for countless years is getting a little tired and I was thinking of "upgrading" to the T6.
Are these T6s any where close to being as bullet proof as the T5s are?


----------



## jzmtl (Nov 16, 2020)

FlyingDutchman1 said:


> So now that these new T6s have been out in the field a while, how are they holding up? My T5 that I've abused for countless years is getting a little tired and I was thinking of "upgrading" to the T6.
> Are these T6s any where close to being as bullet proof as the T5s are?


I've used mine (non pro) for almost a year now, no major complaint. The field sense works great, really handy when I was on industrial projects where we have to deal with 3 or 4 different voltages. The finger pad isn't perfectly accurate, but gives me a quick idea of what voltage I'm dealing with. If I want more accuracy I'll ground the black probe, or just use the probes to measure (which can be also placed on another phase wire, not limited to only ground). Incidentally the finger pad method works while I'm in CSA boots and on a fiberglass ladder. Joe smith on youtube tested the finger pad in the kilovolt range and he is fine, so I have no problem with its safety. 

For the field sense to work properly you do need to have the wire well positioned in the bottom of the jaw, which sometimes can be hard to do.

Minor complaints include the front half of probes pull off too easy, I had to tape it down. Voltage reading doesn't go pass decimal point, wish it went at least 1 digit past, so when I'm on low voltage stuff I have a more exact measurement. Also resistance/continuity is one function, so when I measure motor windings it just beep constantly and annoying as hell. 

Also somewhat disappointed its not lowZ, it will pick up capacitive coupling voltages.


----------

